# I went to the dealership



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Second the controls seem reasonable intuitive though I don't like that the phone has to be hardwired in in order to use Apple Play rather than just using the bluetooth connection.


That's how Apple and Android both designed the pass-through functionality, so every manufacturer's system works like that. I don't think Bluetooth has the necessary bandwidth for graphics on top of audio.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Well at least it should keep the battery charged.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

It shows its charging, but it is a slow charge. Usually my phone dies at a slower rate than it normally would if it wasn't plugged in. But it doesn't charge as fast as the 12v outlet



mgulfcoastguy said:


> Well at least it should keep the battery charged.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

neile300c said:


> It shows its charging, but it is a slow charge. Usually my phone dies at a slower rate than it normally would if it wasn't plugged in. But it doesn't charge as fast as the 12v outlet


I had that happen with my iPhone in my '12 Cruze when navigation was on and the screen was constantly lit up. However, it definitely charges the iPhone in the '16. I think it's a 1A USB port rather than your typical 500 mA.

The Premier actually has this nifty wireless charging holder, but of course Apple doesn't support that...


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah but with the Premier you have to take the first year issued new 9 speed automatic transmission and sunroof both of which seem to be tempting the Demon Murphy for me. Plus I'm cheap, LT is just fine with the leather added. I'm not a Fandroid either..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I had that happen with my iPhone in my '12 Cruze when navigation was on and the screen was constantly lit up. However, it definitely charges the iPhone in the '16. I think it's a 1A USB port rather than your typical 500 mA.
> 
> The Premier actually has this nifty wireless charging holder, but of course Apple doesn't support that...



Is the USB slot as picky as the 1 gen was on what USB sticks it likes and doesn't? Also does this MyLink support EMOJI in the contacts names?


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't remember if this has been posted but I just got an email linking it.

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/...cruze-diesel-sedan-will-cost-less-than-30000/

Ignore this as it has already been linked in another thread.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

What's the MPG on the '17s? I'm just curious compared to my '13 to see how much they've improved.
Don't they have that start/stop technology now that started in '16?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BU54 said:


> What's the MPG on the '17s? I'm just curious compared to my '13 to see how much they've improved.
> Don't they have that start/stop technology now that started in '16?


30/34/42 for the autos.

No word on the Diesel yet, but it'll probably hit that 50 MPG or more highway figure.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yup im trying to get pricing also and th dealerships keep steering me towards a gasser on the lot


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

mr overkill said:


> yup im trying to get pricing also and th dealerships keep steering me towards a gasser on the lot


Plus, as usual, the salesmen don't know jack.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

no they done know jack or sam or steve or ****


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> 30/34/42 for the autos.
> 
> No word on the Diesel yet, but it'll probably hit that 50 MPG or more highway figure.


 The hatchback is rated about 2 mpg less on the highway than the sedan is in gas but I need the utility of a hatch. They also rate the automatic higher than the manual which I can understand in the city but not on the highway. One thing that I do wonder is where do you put the DEF fluid in the diesel? VW had moved it to a second file hole next to the fuel hole and under the same cover in their last edition before they got busted. That was much more convenient than the way they had the Passat.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> The hatchback is rated about 2 mpg less on the highway than the sedan is in gas but I need the utility of a hatch. They also rate the automatic higher than the manual which I can understand in the city but not on the highway. One thing that I do wonder is where do you put the DEF fluid in the diesel? VW had moved it to a second file hole next to the fuel hole and under the same cover in their last edition before they got busted. That was much more convenient than the way they had the Passat.


I keep forgetting the hatch MPG rating is different. Premier (sedan) is 30/42 because of the tires and unsprung weight. 

The highway rating is a mystery to me too, considering that the manual has a taller final gear. In real world driving, I still think the manual would do better.

DEF - look at the size of that gas filler door. Completely unnecessary on the gas car, so my bet is that the DEF filler neck will go there like on the trucks.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

I believe that in the gas models they have a start/stop system but only in models with automatic transmissions. I have no idea if that is going to carry over into diesels.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I keep forgetting the hatch MPG rating is different. Premier (sedan) is 30/42 because of the tires and unsprung weight.
> 
> The highway rating is a mystery to me too, considering that the manual has a taller final gear. In real world driving, I still think the manual would do better.
> 
> DEF - look at the size of that gas filler door. Completely unnecessary on the gas car, so my bet is that the DEF filler neck will go there like on the trucks.


Auto makers are making autos and CVT better MPG than manual to kill it off most likely. There is "no excuse" to buy one for economy anymore unless you went L trim or something to them. 

Also figured the same thing on the huge fuel door and extra space for a legit not last minute DEF fill spot.




mgulfcoastguy said:


> I believe that in the gas models they have a start/stop system but only in models with automatic transmissions. I have no idea if that is going to carry over into diesels.



Yeah manuals don't have it, you would have to incorporate it into the clutch pedal as some intersections I stop and hand brake it making brake pedal moot.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

I find several reasons to buy a manual. First my ancestors were Scottish, i.e. skinflints, the automatic is a $2000 upgrade that adds a sunroof that I REALLY don't want. Second regardless of what the EPA said my experience with VW diesels was that the manual definitely got better mpg and the auto transmission fluid/filter changes were expensive even if you did the work yourself. Third you are more engaged in driving the vehicle with a manual, and I believe that results in fewer wrecks. Fourth manual transmissions are antitheft devices, most young punk thieves can't drive them and nobody wants to borrow them. On a side note my previous boss, in his late 30's couldn't drive a manual but that is the only type of vehicle that his wife would drive. Fifth repairs are much cheaper with a manual transmission. I drive a car, I'm not transported by an appliance.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> I find several reasons to buy a manual. First my ancestors were Scottish, i.e. skinflints, the automatic is a $2000 upgrade that adds a sunroof that I REALLY don't want. Second regardless of what the EPA said my experience with VW diesels was that the manual definitely got better mpg and the auto transmission fluid/filter changes were expensive even if you did the work yourself. Third you are more engaged in driving the vehicle with a manual, and I believe that results in fewer wrecks. Fourth manual transmissions are antitheft devices, most young punk thieves can't drive them and nobody wants to borrow them. On a side note my previous boss, in his late 30's couldn't drive a manual but that is the only type of vehicle that his wife would drive. Fifth repairs are much cheaper with a manual transmission. I drive a car, I'm not transported by an appliance.



I spent about a year planing my next move. Finding a manual in this area was horrible and I almost gave up many times. As overkill said, dealers rather sell you whats already collecting dirt around the tires than have you order something that won't free up space on their lot. Talk to a dealer about a manual here and they take offense like you said something inappropriate about their kids or wife. I'm not gonna say it's anti theft, many seasoned people in the market for stealing cars will know how to drive stick better than me. On the nobody can drive/borrow it part, totally applies for my situation. I did that on purpose so I can't lend my car out and be stuck waiting for them to come pick me up. Most the times it bit me in the butt and I get stuck as the DD since I'm not gonna let you learn how to drive on my car or leave it in a strange place overnight. I also used the excuse that driving a manual would stop me from doing a list of things I wish to not mention publicly and somehow I managed to do all those things and still manage to shift in time. 

It's early in the game (only 600 miles on the car) and slightly ot, my choice of manual over CVT hasn't played out for MPG sake but that's not my reason for getting it. I also want to be apart of the driving experience and not be treated like I deserve the L trim because of it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha, find one WITH a manual and they'll be happy to get rid of it. The one dealer I talked to that had a manual 1LT in 2012 was glad to sell it to me! It had been sitting on their lot for 6 months. Similarly, another tried to push a 1.4 Eco or LS manual on me. Nah. 

I wish they'd offer a better manual transmission with the new one with some good option packages, but like the old 2LT manual unicorn, I doubt it would sell as well as something in a more fun-to-drive car. And even those are a hard sell these days. 

#makemanualsgreatagain


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Yeah but with the Premier you have to take the first year issued new 9 speed automatic transmission and sunroof both of which seem to be tempting the Demon Murphy for me. Plus I'm cheap, LT is just fine with the leather added. I'm not a Fandroid either..


The premier doesn't have a 9 speed its a 6 speed and the sunroof works fine in mine. Matter of fact my 2011 sunroof never had a issue. The only different I noticed is you can't switch the modes from partially open to fully open unless you close it first. On my 2011 you could have it vented then push the fully open and it would go through whole close and open sequence on its own. Other than that this car is so much better than my 2011. One of the big thing is it actually heats up on these single digit days which the 2011 took for ever to do. Also the heated steering wheel is something I think I will never be able to do without again its just awesome.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pontiacgt said:


> The premier doesn't have a 9 speed its a 6 speed and the sunroof works fine in mine. Matter of fact my 2011 sunroof never had a issue. The only different I noticed is you can't switch the modes from partially open to fully open unless you close it first. On my 2011 you could have it vented then push the fully open and it would go through whole close and open sequence on its own. Other than that this car is so much better than my 2011. One of the big thing is it actually heats up on these single digit days which the 2011 took for ever to do. Also the heated steering wheel is something I think I will never be able to do without again its just awesome.


He's talking diesel. All diesels will have the 9 speed auto, but you have no manual option on Premier trim like you do LT.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> He's talking diesel. All diesels will have the 9 speed auto, but you have no manual option on Premier trim like you do LT.


I believe there's a thread on here that said the diesel _will_ be available with the manual even in the Premier trim. Not that it matters to me, I'm betting the 9-speed will get better fuel economy.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

According to the sales rep that I spoke to, if you want a manual you will have to place an order and wait 6 weeks.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Unfortunately you have to buy the leather package to get the heated steering wheel, which is $1150. I don't understand why? The heated steering wheel should be together with the heated seats package.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dieselturbo said:


> Unfortunately you have to buy the leather package to get the heated steering wheel, which is $1150. I don't understand why? The heated steering wheel should be together with the heated seats package.


The standard wheel is a somewhat cheap feeling textured plastic.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

With current temps outside a heated steering wheel would be very sweet. :xmas:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dieselturbo said:


> Unfortunately you have to buy the leather package to get the heated steering wheel, which is $1150. I don't understand why? The heated steering wheel should be together with the heated seats package.


GM Packaging logic.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The standard wheel is a somewhat cheap feeling textured plastic.


Which may not even accommodate a heater.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

When can we configure the options and price on Chevy's site?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When they "officially" announce the car.


----------

